# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Լուսինը / The Moon

## Ռուֆուս

Հերթական պուպուշ ֆիլմը.

*Լուսինը/The Moon*



_Մեծ Բրիտանիա, 2009_
*Ռեժիսյոր՝* Դունկան Ջոնս
*Դերերում՝* Սեմ Ռոքվել, Քեվին Սպեյսի (ձայնը)
*Կոմպոզիտոր՝* Քլինթ Մենսելլ
*Ժանրը՝* գիտական ֆանտաստիկա
*IMDB ռեյտինգը՝* 8.0
*Rotten Tomatoes ռեյտինգը՝* 90%

Ֆիլմի ռեժիսյորը ռոքի լեգենդ Դևիդ Բոուիի որդին է՝ Դունկան Ջոնսը: Բոուիի երկրպագուներին ծանոթ կլինի Space Oddity երգը, որը պատմում է Թոմ անունը կրող տիեզերքում մոլորված աստղագնացի մասին  :Smile: 

Ֆիլմի հերոսը՝ Թոմ Բելը աստղագնաց է, ով միայնակ ապրում է Լուսնի վրա գտնվող հելիում3 արտադրող գործարան/տիեզերական կայանում: Նրա երեքամյա պայմանագիրը շուտով վերջանալու է և նա վերադառնալու է Երկիր, ուր իրեն սպասում են կինն ու դուստրը: Սակայն նախքան վերադառնալը Թոմի մոտ հալյուցինացիաներ են սկսվում:

Չնայած համեստագույն բյուջեին ֆիլմը շատ լավն է, օրիգինալ սցենար, հոգեցունց երաժշտություն, ընտիր դերասանական խաղ (ֆիլմը մեկ դերասան ունի, եթե չհաշվենք Քեվին Սպեյսիի ձայնը  :Jpit:  Մյուս դերասանները էկրանին են երևում ընդամենը մի քանի վայրկյան):

Ի դեպ ֆիլմը բազմաթիվ նմանություններ ունի Ստենլի Կուբրիկի 2001 Թվական Տիեզերական Ոդիսականի հետ,


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*երկու ֆիլմում էլ համակարգիչը ձեռք է բերում մարդկային տրամաբանություն, սակայն եթե 2001 Թվական Տիեզերական Ոդիսականի HAL համակարգիչը նպատակ էր դրել ոչնչացնել մարդկանց, Լուսնի GERTY համակարգիչը ընդհակառակը օգնում էր մարդուն:

Մեկ էլ GERTY համակարգիչն էր մռութ, մանավանդ սմայլիկները, որոնք իր տրամադրությունն էին ցույց տալիս  :Love:

----------

